# Cage size - How big?



## EmpireStateAru (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi! 

I'm really interested in getting a pigeon for a pet and I'm finally getting my parents so that they're okay with the idea of me getting one. (We have several Quaker parrots, an umbrella cockatoo, and yesterday we got a parrotlet.)
When they realized I wanted to have the pigeon in my room, they started to get more lenient with it. 

Anyway, before I get one, I need a good cage that I can have in my room. I keep seeing "wider/bigger is better" and "big enough to stretch their wings" but I'm not really sure how big that actually is, so I sort of need some measurements. 

And another thing is (we have a cage with a somewhat large base but I don't know if it's big /enough/) can they stand on the grates on the bottom of most normal bird cages? I know they like flat perches but I don't know how 'flat' that really is...

Sorry if my questions are sort of off, I'm just trying to do all my research so I can be well-educated so I have a better chance of adopting a new friend!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a large rabbit cage can work.. the shelves should be big enough for him to sit on without his tail brushing againts the cage too much when he turns around..about 9 inches wide may work. grates are fine just put a brick on the bottom so he can hop on that if he wants to get off the grate..


----------



## EmpireStateAru (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay, thank you! 
Hopefully, after some more talking to my parents I'll be able to get one! <3


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Think 25" to 28" wingspan when planning your cage. My house pigeon has a few perches and a shelf in her cage for variety and she uses them all. Plan carefully and keep things well spaced for flapping room (not cluttered like a parrot cage). Good luck!


----------



## EmpireStateAru (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you both! 

I got to meet my pidgeys today (they're actually a pair of ringneck doves) and they were so sweet! I didn't get to see them for very long but they were very gentle and just <3 
I get to go see them again after I get a bit bigger cage and adopt them finally and I'm so excited >w<


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations, I had a male ringneck named Porthos many years ago - he was adorable (did headstands in the palm of my hand). They make good pets and I love their laugh!


----------

